
Spotify is writing massive amounts of junk data to storage drives - GotAnyMegadeth
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/11/for-five-months-spotify-has-badly-abused-users-storage-drives/
======
viktorelofsson
Also discussed here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12914188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12914188)

------
jcapote
This has been fixed as of today: [https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/11/spotify-bug-
data-fix/](https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/11/spotify-bug-data-fix/)

------
userbinator
_The behavior poses an unnecessary burden on users ' storage devices,
particularly solid state drives, which come with a finite amount of write
capacity._

It's somewhat ironic that since SSDs are completely silent and so much faster
at these sorts of writes, it's far easier for huge amounts of unneeded
accesses to go unnoticed. The lack of disk activity lights on a lot of newer
computers doesn't help matters either.

With spinning-platter drives and HDD lights, constant accesses would be _very_
noticeable, both audibly and visually, and perhaps even more people would
press for a fix sooner.

------
madebysquares
A few months ago I discovered that spotify was causing my laptop battery to
drain whenever it was open and I was not using it. I didn't bother to dig into
it further but I guess that's what was causing the problem. I don't use
Spotify ever so I wound up deleting it.

------
ainiriand
Is any way of knowing what is inside all of those writes? I mean, what is the
purpose of writing when idle?

~~~
jc4p
Based on what I read in the suggested manual fixes in the thread, their SQLite
db is constantly being VACUUM'd.

